# Pirate Themed Costume Ideas?



## pinksugar (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm going to a pirate themed birthday party next month! woohoo!

I was hoping you ladies might have some inspiration for good outfits? I think guys are a lot easier than girls, but I want to look awesome!

and makeup ideas?


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 23, 2008)

Ooh Pirate themed party!! Can I come? haha






I love pirates!

You could go for an old worn out looking pair of jeans tucked into boots, a big belt, white shirt with the sleeves folded up and then wear a bandana on your head and big hoopy earrings. Old looking costume jewelry would look really good with it too.

*sigh* I so want to be a pirate





Hope I helped!


----------



## Anthea (Aug 23, 2008)

Here are a few ideas Rosie:












Keep us updated and don't forget to take pics


----------



## Darla (Aug 23, 2008)

well this is bound to be popular






but can i assume you will be a female version of a pirate. You're not going to crossdress are you? (oh my!)


----------



## Darla (Aug 23, 2008)

here is the tatoo if you were looking for that






this is from this Flickr inspirational set


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 23, 2008)

I found some links for you Rosie;

Pirate Hairstyles And Makeup Costume Ideas

How to Apply Pirate Makeup | eHow.com

How To Create a Pirate Costume | How To Do Things.com

I don't know how useful this next one will be because it seems quite hard if you're not a seamstress but it's quite interesting

Halloween Costume Ideas, Pirate Costume, Halloweeny Wednesdays | ThreadBanger

Halloween costume projects: how to make your own cheap pirate costume


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 23, 2008)

i would totally just dress up like jack sparrow!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Aug 23, 2008)

Here's a few.









































There's a lot more ideas here .. Sexy Costumes, Adult Halloween Costumes and Sexy Halloween Costumes: Lollipop Lingerie


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 23, 2008)

If you don't have a full-on costume, you could wear a shirt-dress/dress or a flowy blouse with skinny jeans and add a vest and a pair of slouch boots. And maybe try a hat to finish the look?


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 23, 2008)

oooh thanks ladies! I'll have to check all the links... lol I love the way jack sparrow looks, I'm guessing some of the guys will dress like that!


----------



## Pomander_ (Aug 24, 2008)

I dressed as a pirate for my friend's HW party a few years ago...I wore a flowy and poofy white blouse with a black tank-top over it, a bunch of gold and beaded necklaces, hoop earrings, a red bandana in my hair, and jeans with boots. It's low-key, but everyone got the idea.

As for makeup I'd do heavy-ish black eyeliner and maybe red lips? Don't really know, pirates don't exactly wear makeup. Unless they're Jack Sparrow.


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 24, 2008)

Put beading in your hair, totally! Lmao.


----------



## Darla (Aug 24, 2008)

need the Puffy Shirt! did you ever see that Seinfeld episode?


----------



## magosienne (Aug 25, 2008)

i would go for a tomboy's look, lol. skinny pants, slouch boots, a big black belt, my little brother's plastic pistols (lol), my little brother's plastic sword, a white shirt with big sleeves (well, the shirt usually associated with pirate looks), a sleeveless vest or a corset on top. and a sort of messy hair, messy eyeliner.

and really bad eggs !! (lol)


----------



## McRubel (Aug 25, 2008)

Rosie that looks like so much fun! Yar, matey!!!



You'll have to post pics!


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 26, 2008)

lol! I will! the best part will be the speaking! yo ho ho and a bottle of rum me hearties!


----------



## Lucy (Aug 26, 2008)

i'd buy a really piratey shirt.. yknow one with ruffles or something and get it in like a mens size or a really huge one. and then put a belt over it maybe, add some rips or weather it a little and wear it over some black or brown leggings. and a hat/sword/super dark eyes/backcombed hair to complete it!!


----------

